# Lock/latch Gaskets For Exterior Storage Compartments?



## TimU

All of the gaskets that go behind the lock/latch of the exterior storage compartments are either gone, or about gone on my '05 Outback.

Any idea where to get replacements? They are so bad, I can't just remove and take in somewhere to "match" something up - they are really gone.

Also - I'm assuming those locks (the ones that have the key lock), shouldn't turn when you turn the key? I'm assuming they came loose, and that's what wore the gaskets out.


----------



## villui

Can you post the exact item. There are many different types like Rubber Seal, 3/4" x 9/16", 50' , 
Thanks.

quote name='ob277rl' date='05 September 2014 - 08:41 AM' timestamp='1409924496' post='515002']
Starting on this page, look at the next few pages to see if you can find what you need. Good Luck. 

Robert

http://www.trekwood....words=extierior door gasket&page=30

For some reason when you click on the link it doesn't take you directly to the page I copied and pasted. On the page that comes up in the search line where it says exterior add the words door gasket then hit search again. Then keep clicking on the next button to get to page 30 where the information is I was trying to display.


[/quote]


----------



## TimU

villui said:


> Can you post the exact item. There are many different types like Rubber Seal, 3/4" x 9/16", 50' ,
> Thanks.


I have no idea what the exact item is. Nomenclature differences. Just like if you want a speedometer gauge for your GM vehicle, you order a "Head, Speedometer". You don't look under gauges, but "head". Go figure.

So - I'll describe a gain - it's the cargo latch - the cam lock type to catch behind the frame and lock it. They've been spinning around, and the gaskets are all shot. Might even be an "O" ring - they are so deformed right now I have no idea what they are. I'm thinking I'll pop one off, take it to the hardware store, and try an "O" ring.


----------



## H2oSprayer

The holes in the door that the cam locks slide through are not supposed to be round. If they are round, my guess is that someone stuck a screwdriver in the key slot in order to turn the cam to illegally gain access to the cabinet. The hole should be more of a square shape to hold the cam (I laugh at this word) "secure' from turning. Shortly after we purchased our unit, I replaced all of the locks with these locks that wont allow a screwdriver to be used as a key. I also added these Backing Plates to help fortify as much as possible. A special note with the backing plate; prior to installing the backing plate, mark the location where the backing plate would make contact with the frame of the door when the cam lock is installed through it. Take it over to your bench grinder and grind away the material to make a straight edge that will rest against the door frame when installed, making it so that the cam and the backing plate cant be turned from the outside without the key.

As far as the gasket material, are you referring to the gasket material that seals the door to the frame with it is closed or something to seal the lock in the hole?


----------



## TimU

H2oSprayer said:


> seal the lock in the hole?


Seals the lock in the hole


----------



## TimU

ob277rl said:


> I guess the reason I was confused about which gaskets your were talking about on the cargo doors. Is on our unit there aren't any gaskets on the door locks or the thumb catches on the outside of the doors. On the locks there is just the stainless steel finger pulls and on the thumb catches there is a stainless steel back plate. I haven't had any problem with water getting into any compartment so far. What I have found myself having to do periodically is retighten the nut that holds the locks in. What I want to try is using some medium duty Loctite to help hold the nut that secures the locks to the doors. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yeah - trying to figure out the nomenclature. Is it "cargo" door? Or "baggage" door? Or ????? That's the first hurdle. Then you've got to figure out is it a latch or a lock? Seems it's a "baggage"/"cargo" locking latch from most parts places.

Anyway - mine had a thin rubber gasket behind them. I took each out, cleaned them up, and found that the backing nut was loose on several. Fixed that and got all locks/latches orientated so you can visually tell if it's "locked" or "open", etc. Put a rubber o-ring behind the lock, and put back on cargo door.

On to the next project - getting lights and running lenses dealt with. Have some lights that toggle on/off depending on how you touch them. So they're a little jittery in the sockets.


----------

